# B-25 Bomber's Over Washington! .. Doolittle Raiders*



## Rawshooter (Oct 10, 2011)

A couple weeks ago me and my son attended the final event of the season of the "Flying Heritage Collection"s
 "Free Fly Day's" at Paine Field' here in Everett Washington, .. The celebrated War-Bird of the day was the
B-25' Mitchell Bomber' & they had 2 beautifully restored versions of the historic aircraft on display & several
Thunderous fly-by's, .. here's a few shot's*


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 10, 2011)

.. Much to our Surprise' the biggest thrill of the day was a special guest appearance by Lt.Col "Ed Saylor"one of only 5 surviving "Doolittle Tokyo Raiders" a true American Hero* 92 years young' & still going strong .. here he is signing my "now favorite" coffee mug*




  .. My son Clayton with Mr. Saylor





Thanks for lookin*
~ Don


----------



## n.hubb22 (Oct 10, 2011)

I really like the third one.  But they're all pretty cool shots.

Were you standing on the ground for all of these?  It almost looks as if you're up in a plane flying side by side.  

What lens did you use??


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 10, 2011)

n.hubb22 said:


> I really like the third one.  But they're all pretty cool shots.
> 
> Were you standing on the ground for all of these?  It almost looks as if you're up in a plane flying side by side.
> 
> What lens did you use??



  .. Hey' thanks Hubb*  for the fly-bys I had the Sigma 50-500' (Bigma) with a broken autofocus'    on my D90, 
talk about a chor' hefting the 4+ lb monster with barely enough room to stretch my thumb up to the manual
focus ring, needless to say my Keeper rate ain't the highest, but hey' I like a good challenge.  
A little overkill considering the average focal needed was about 190' to 230, as big as these birds were.
 Am saving up for the 70-300vr.
 And yes I was on the sidelines of the runway, packed in with over 400 others.
  .. these shots are a little more under-exposed than I wanted, still learning the processing end of it

~ Don


----------



## MatchlessArts (Oct 10, 2011)

outstanding man, I love WW2 and seeing these images just brings me back to my childhood days with my dad at airshows. Awesome you got to meet the Lt. Col as well. Great work man.


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 10, 2011)

MatchlessArts said:


> outstanding man, I love WW2 and seeing these images just brings me back to my childhood days with my dad at airshows. Awesome you got to meet the Lt. Col as well. Great work man.



  ..  Hey Thanks M.A.* .. I am still just elated to have met & chat with the living legend.
Yah' I wish my pop could of been there with us, he was air-force 50-53 Korea, when I was a kid back in the 60s
he had me building just about every Model of these classic War-Birds*

  .. Below is a LINK' to a great picture of then Sgt. Ed Saylor' (far  right) with his crew (#15) on board the "Hornet" back in 42', Full Speed  Ahead' into the history books and American Freedom.  (scroll down to crew #15 .. click on image')

  --->   Doolittle Raider 80 Brave Men

~ Don


----------



## MatchlessArts (Oct 10, 2011)

Rawshooter said:


> MatchlessArts said:
> 
> 
> > outstanding man, I love WW2 and seeing these images just brings me back to my childhood days with my dad at airshows. Awesome you got to meet the Lt. Col as well. Great work man.
> ...



Great stuff right there, love those old photos.

The two images below are of my great uncle Benjamin's plane who I was named after. He flew 25 missions in the European theater then came home and volunteered to go back to the pacific and fight. After flying the B-17 flying fortress over Europe he jumped into the super fortress b-29 and flew 23 missions and on his 24th he was hit by a kamikaze plane and never made it out.
*
Plane going down after being hit*





*Plane that Hit his crew*





*My Great uncle Benjamin Far right*


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 10, 2011)

MatchlessArts said:


> Rawshooter said:
> 
> 
> > MatchlessArts said:
> ...



Wow' M.A. now thats some military history alright' sorry about uncle Ben although, a real Hero in his own right*            I wonder the type of japanese aircraft that is, doesn't quite look like the average Zero? probly a Mitsubishi of some sort*

  .. An old shot of my dad in Korea circa 51'





~ Don


----------



## Fishpaste (Oct 11, 2011)

The Japanese bird is a Ki-61-II Hien "Flying Swallow" allied code-name "Tony". They were designed by Kawasaki. The engine was a Ha-140, a license-built copy of the German Daimler-Benz DB-605 which powered the Bf-109.

Great photos Don, and an interesting but sobering piece of family history, Ben.


----------



## bogeyguy (Oct 11, 2011)

Hell man, the restored planes look better than when the planes were new in the 40's.


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 11, 2011)

Fishpaste said:


> The Japanese bird is a Ki-61-II Hien "Flying Swallow" allied code-name "Tony". They were designed by Kawasaki. The engine was a Ha-140, a license-built copy of the German Daimler-Benz DB-605 which powered the Bf-109.
> 
> Great photos Don, and an interesting but sobering piece of family history, Ben.



Wow' Hey thanks for the great detailed response F.P. .. interesting stuff, so thats the same engine as the Messhersmidt? .. interesting,
you are a wealth of knowledge!  ... I'd like to sit around your campfire awhile*


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 11, 2011)

bogeyguy said:


> Hell man, the restored planes look better than when the planes were new in the 40's.



  Hey' Bogey* .. yes they were pretty darn sharp


----------



## Magellan (Oct 11, 2011)

Very cool!  I've always been fascinated by WWII planes.  My grandfather flew a B-26 in the 34th bomb squadron, mostly over the Mediterranean theatre and northern Africa.


----------



## Fishpaste (Oct 11, 2011)

> Wow' Hey thanks for the great detailed response F.P. .. interesting  stuff, so thats the same engine as the Messhersmidt? .. interesting,
> you are a wealth of knowledge!  ... I'd like to sit around your campfire awhile*



Nah, I'm just a hardcore aviation nut. I've read my airplane encyclopedias enough that the covers are disintegrating. I also build models (though I'm no good) and I usually do a ton of research before starting.

Again, great photos! Airplanes are hard to shoot and the first one doesn't even look like it was taken from the ground


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 16, 2011)

Fishpaste said:


> > Wow' Hey thanks for the great detailed response F.P. .. interesting  stuff, so thats the same engine as the Messhersmidt? .. interesting,
> > you are a wealth of knowledge!  ... I'd like to sit around your campfire awhile*
> 
> 
> ...




  .. lol' Thanks Fish*

~ Don


----------



## Rawshooter (Oct 16, 2011)

Magellan said:


> Very cool!  I've always been fascinated by WWII planes.  My grandfather flew a B-26 in the 34th bomb squadron, mostly over the Mediterranean theatre and northern Africa.



  .. Thank you Magellan* sorry I missed you   some interesting familly history there.

~ Don


----------

